# Singapore Fried Egg Noodles



## boufa06 (Nov 16, 2006)

This is one of DH's favourites.  With fresh lettuce and carrot in season, I decided to cook this dish for lunch.  For those who are great fans of noodles, here is my recipe:

SINGAPORE FRIED NOODLES

Ingredients:
1 packet (200gm) dried egg noodles
150gm (5oz) peeled prawns
150gm (5oz) chicken fillet - sliced thinly
1 carrot - shredded
1 onion - sliced lengthwise
2 cloves garlic - chopped
1 bunch lettuce  - shredded
2 eggs - lightly beaten with a pinch of salt
1 tsp sesame oil
3-4 tbsps light soya sauce
Pepper
Vegetable oil
1 litre (5 cups) water

Method:
1. Boil water in a saucepan and when boil, add noodles.  Boil for 5-7 minutes or till noodles separate.  Immerse in cold water and drain in a colander.
2. Heat a little oil in wok/deep frying pan and scramble eggs.  Remove to a dish.
3. In the same wok, add 4 tbsps oil and fry garlic till light brown.  Add chicken slices, prawns and stir-fry for 1 minute.
4. Add onion, carrot, noodles and eggs and toss well.  Add soya sauce, pepper and sesame oil and continue to stir-fry for 2 minutes.
5. Remove noodles to a large serving plate and garnish with shredded lettuce.

Note: If bean sprouts are available, you can add 1 cup to the dish.  You can also replace chicken with roast pork or leftover turkey.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Nov 16, 2006)

Quick question, what does "DH" stand for?  Maybe I'm just tired and not picking it up...


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, Boufa!  I love Singapore Noodles, and this is a very straightforward and easy-to-follow recipe!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 16, 2006)

Nicholas Mosher said:
			
		

> Quick question, what does "DH" stand for?  Maybe I'm just tired and not picking it up...



DH is DC's (Discuss Cooking) terminology to mean Dear Hubby.  So for DW, it means Dear Wife, etc.


----------

